
Scrap 'digital strip search' say police bosses - DanBC
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48166182
======
DanBC
The orignal document got a lot of coverage on HN, (most of it pretty poor),
and those threads were full of people syaing police would welcome this "new"
power (it wasn't new, it isn't a power) and make full use of it to prosecute
the victims of crime.

Here's the police saying that they don't want it.

